# Debian Update Quelle?



## notebook20000 (24. November 2006)

HAbe versucht mit apt-get update udn apt-get upgrade das System zu  aktualisieren. LEider scheintd er eingetragene  Host nicht sehr gut gepflegt zu sein. JEdenfalls fehlen anscheined Dateien da er beim aktualisierungsprozess Teile nicht findet.

Welche Quellen sind zu empfehelen und wo kann ich das einstellen?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. November 2006)

Hallo,

die Paketquellen stehen in der Konfigurationsdatei /etc/apt/sources.list. Eine Liste von offiziellen Mirrorseiten der Debianpakete findet man unter http://www.debian.org/mirror/list.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

